# Bei Zoom-In in Webseite wird diese verschoben



## Operaiter (21. November 2010)

Hallo Leute :]

Ich programmiere momentan an einer Webseite für eine kleine Band. Nichts besonderes, nur dass die Jungs sich mal einwenig über das Internet organisieren können.(Also Band Intern) Ich wollte halt nach langer Zeitmal wieder etwas programmieren damit ich nicht alzusehr aus der übung komme.

Doch leider klappt es gerade dochnicht soooo gut.

Ich selber habe einen "riesigen" Bildschirm mit 1920*1080px... wenn ich mir die Webseite darauf angucke schaut alles soweit toll aus 







Wenn ich nun aber weniger Pixel habe, und dadurch mein Brwoserfenster kleiner wird wird die Webseite komisch zusammenkeschoben.






Wenn ihr euch den Spaß selbereinmal angucken wollt könnt ihr die Webseite über www.pencil-case.eu erreichen.

Ich selber weiß leider nichtmehr weiter und würde mich sehr über Hilfe ovn euch freuen! 

Vielen Dank im vorraus!
LG OP


----------



## SpiceLab (21. November 2010)

Operaiter hat gesagt.:


> Ich selber habe einen "riesigen" Bildschirm mit 1920*1080px... wenn ich mir die Webseite darauf angucke schaut alles soweit toll aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hast du die Seite schlichtweg unter deinen örtlichen Bildschirmverhältnissen entwickelt ;-)

Eventuell genügt es ja, im ersten <table>-Tag das Attribut width="100%" gegen width="1280" zu tauschen, damit sich diese Tabelle bei verkleinertem Viewport nicht zusammenschiebt.


----------



## Operaiter (21. November 2010)

Aufjedenfall löst deine Idee mein Problem :]

Super vielen Dank******
Daran saß ich jetzt zwei Std... 

Danke!! :]


----------

